# Merry Christmas everyone



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've officially finished work now for Christmas and I know a lot of you will still be working over the Xmas period so I wish everyone a very merry Christmas and drive carefully out there. 
My TT gets nothing this xmas  but then its had far to many presents this year already :roll: Thank you to everyone who has helped me this year with my questions, cheers to a great forum.

Paul [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you too Paul and everyone else on the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Paul, a very merry Christmas to you and your family, along with everyone else at the ttf


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Im not a fan of xmas, bah humbug  but merry christmas everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Always one! Your on the naughty list now lol

J
Xx


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Its good to be differant  but im a good boy really haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

TTSam said:


> Im not a fan of xmas, bah humbug  but Happy Solstice everyone!


 Indeed.

Did anyone celebrate the Longest Night sunset last night?
As I doubt anyone saw the Solstice Sunrise this morning. :roll:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Skeee said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Im not a fan of xmas, bah humbug  but Happy Solstice everyone!
> ...


Youve lost me haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Last night was the longest night of the year. 
Today is the shortest day of the year. 
So as of tomorrow the days get longer on the approach to midsummer. 

Many people celebrate this (_as it is a real astral event not a made up story_) at the sunset and or the sunrise or by having a get together, or large meal etc. 

If you google "Yule."


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Skeee said:


> Last night was the longest night of the year.
> Today is the shortest day of the year.
> So as of tomorrow the days get longer on the approach to midsummer.
> 
> ...


Ahh that makes sense now. Sounds like a good event to celebrate, summer is never a bad thing(especially when you own a roadster) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you too Paul!

Hope you and your loved ones have a good new year also!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Skeee said:


> TTSam said:
> 
> 
> > Im not a fan of xmas, bah humbug  but Happy Solstice everyone!
> ...


I indeed saw the sunrise, I was travelling to Mansfield with 16 ton of ale for the festive period.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Otley TT QS said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > TTSam said:
> ...


I also saw the sunrise as I have been hard at work since 06:30 ( well I've been here :lol: )


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

04.30 kick off for me. Got a well deserved day off today then back to it Monday morning. Last Wednesday was insane, our depot alone delivered 900 ton of headaches on 48 wagons. Christmas Eve should be manic anorl, last minute top ups. Have a Merry Christmas everyone. 
Kev.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all 

May 2014 bring you all what you desire

John


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hope you all have a great Christmas and a prosperous new year!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Same to you buddy and I hope business is booming in 2014 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DevonTT225 (Oct 15, 2013)

And to you too!


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

Cheers Wak! You too


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Merry xmas to all!


----------



## chrisbaker42 (Dec 3, 2013)

Many thanks and I wish the same to all members.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS WAK!!!!

J
xx


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Merry Christmas Wak 

And to everyone else reading this [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Merry Christmas, hope the wind and rain don't spoil it for anyone. At the moment it's blowing a hoolie with horizontal rain. 
Greetings from sunny devon


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone.

WAK, see you in the new year for sure


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

Merry Xmas to you too WAK, hope to sample your mechanical excellence in 2014 sir


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all.


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Merry christmas to you and a prosperous new year.  Lois


----------



## ryanm8655 (Oct 28, 2013)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## steveupton (Mar 23, 2010)

Merry Christmas to you Wak and everyone else on here, your help is very much appreciated.


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

Merry Xmas & plenty of Drink


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cheers Wak same to you and everyone in TT land


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all on the forum


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Wishing you all trouble free motoring over the festive period and throughout 2014


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's at this time of year when I enjoy being self-employed, although I did just bang out a report for my business partner. I may or may not have been enjoying "JD Honey" this afternoon. 8)


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Don't really know what to do this year it will be my first Xmas in 34 years that I am off work.


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

blackpoolfc said:


> Don't really know what to do this year it will be my first Xmas in 34 years that I am off work.


I am sure you will have some little project to keep you busy :lol: 
Merry Xmas all


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi all TTF members, Happy Christmas with a healthy & TTrouble free new year. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Merry Christmas to one and all


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

ImolaTT said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really know what to do this year it will be my first Xmas in 34 years that I am off work.
> ...


Andrea,I'm surprised you've not heard the knocking at your house.PS I've tried to be quiet when driving past


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

blackpoolfc said:


> Andrea,I'm surprised you've not heard the knocking at your house


What you do behind closed doors is your own business Kurt! :lol:

A very 'Merry Christmas' to everyone [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my secrets out. At the last meet it was pointed out to me that they new when it was me going passed the house by the noise of the car


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Merry xmas to all tt lovers [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## shakey66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Merry xmas too alll in the tt forum,I know its still early but im going on the piff
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

shakey66 said:


> Merry xmas too alll in the tt forum,I know its still early but im going on the piff
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Merged again :wink:


----------



## Dale_88 (Jul 6, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everyone


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yea that, hope Santa's good to you.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

merry Christmas everybody,,


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas everyone [smiley=santa.gif] hope you all have a lovely day [smiley=sweetheart.gif] x


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Merry Christmas Folks!   -

I hope santas good to you all!


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Hope you have a good one Roddy!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MERRY CRIMBO!!!!!!

1 BOTTLE OF BAILEYS DOWN  HAVE A FAB DAY EVERYONEEEEEE

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## J88nny (Dec 21, 2013)

Wishing everyone a happy Christmas, I hope Santa has brought u all shiny new car parts !!


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Been up an hour already! More excited than the kids who are still sound asleep lol

Merry Christmas.

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Merry Christmas off home in about 10 mins I wonder if the kids are up yet


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Just want to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Hope you all have a nice day,

Kyle


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Kyle, Merry Christmas


----------



## dopeyonspeed (May 17, 2012)

merry christmas to all


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

As Sir Noddy of Holder would say "It's Chriiiistmaaassssss...."

Have a good one peeps.

this is the view from my apartment in Tignes just now - 28cm of snow predicted for today [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas all. Hope you enjoy it and you're all safe over the festive period.

Ollie

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it's Christmas day. I hope everybody has a happy one 

And now to make some cinnamon sugar coated roasted almonds


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

festive greetings to all


----------



## Boris TT (Nov 8, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everybody


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Cheers Boris, Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Ruscle (Aug 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

I started one of these this morning and it got deleted?!

Anyway, Merry Christmas everyone! Have a nice day


----------



## Ruscle (Aug 20, 2013)

Merry Christmas to you all Have a good day !


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

It got merged, as has this one


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MERRY CHRISTMAS

I hope everyone has a fantastic day!

J
Xx


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Merry Christmas all !


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

Merry Christmas to one and all

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> this is the view from my apartment in Tignes just now


I have fond memories of skiing there 8)


----------



## chiR26 (Dec 11, 2013)

MERRY NEW YEAR )

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

MERRY BOXING DAY!!!!!!!!!!

J
xx


----------



## janpires (Nov 15, 2013)

link


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy Christmas to everyone, even the freaks I haven't met.  It's been a nice break from work and aside from a hiccup on my wife's present (now resolved) flawless. The kids are at the grandparents today so let the drinking commence! They're all grown up but have discovered tutting. :roll:


----------



## sexytt (Sep 29, 2013)

Pugwash69 said:


> Happy Christmas to everyone, even the freaks I haven't met.  It's been a nice break from work and aside from a hiccup on my wife's present (now resolved) flawless. The kids are at the grandparents today so let the drinking commence! They're all grown up but have discovered tutting. :roll:


God that made me laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol: Lois


----------

